# nvidia 8400gs, code 43 error, Windows has stopped this device because it has reported



## adler356 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, im new and would like to get this problem out of my way. Ive got a compaq presario with 2gb ram and an nvidia 8400gs. Everything was working fine till some day i installed some new drivers for my 8400gs, after that my pc got stuck on 640x480 and 4bit. I've tried reinstalling them but all i get from that is the same problem. In device manager it shows a yellow caution sign, and says Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems code 43. Plz help me! thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from microsoft

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
Recommended resolution

One of the drivers controlling the device notified the operating system that the device failed in some manner. 

If you have already run the Troubleshooting Wizard, you might want to check the hardware documentation for more information about diagnosing the problem.


first try re seating the card 

reinstalling the drivers

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## adler356 (Aug 1, 2010)

well, ill try that but every time I install the new drivers i have code 43 and if I dont install them im still stuck in 640x480 mode, thanks ill see if it works.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also check if there is any yellow alongside of anything else in the device manager


----------



## adler356 (Aug 1, 2010)

I did what you said but nothing changed, and there isnt a yellow sign by anything else, but there is a question mark by other devices, and by SM Bus Controller. It sais no drivers selected for this device. Don't know if this might be the problem. Do you think the problem will be solved if I buy a new graf card? thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/board setup disk

can you try your card in another computer


----------



## adler356 (Aug 1, 2010)

the problem is my motherboard broke a year back, and i got a new one and they didnt give me a cd with that one. But I can try it in another pc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can d/load the required drivers from the makers download page for that model m/board

when you fit the new board you needed to run the setup disk at that time unless it was a exact replacement


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Chipset driver needs to be installed first.


----------



## j19861986 (Feb 2, 2012)

If your GFX, doesn't work properly because of code 43, I just removed PCI Lock (That I accidentally marked) in msconfig.exe --> boot --> Advanced options...
Try to remove it and restart, see if that works, it did for me


----------

